# Surface skimmer question?



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I know it has been discussed several times and ways but I'm still mulling over what might be done with the surface slime left floating on the tank. It seems to be from the oils in much of the foods we use. I've seen thoughts on changing foods. I don't really want to go that way as I like feeding a variety and I'm also not sure that it would fix the total problem. I've seen different setups to add to filters for surface skimming with different thoughts on how well they work. I'm not inclined to try to add a skimmer to the odd shaped intake on an Emperor, so I'm down to thinking of what I could build as a stand alone surface skimmer. Most of it seems it would be pretty straight forward but then I got down to what to use as media. What are your thoughts on a good media if one was only interested in trapping a few bits of food but mostly the oily gunk left over from feeding? I don't think I need to consider BIO filtering, just something to trap oil until I change out a filter, maybe every few days. Any input before I shoot off on some weird idea?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Not sure if this helps any.
I had a pair of Hydors for circulation, and in all the positioning, moving I ended up with one near the water surface.
It created a continuous whirlpool effect. Coupled with the outflow of my 2 HOB the surface Ã¢â‚¬Å"scumÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I might have needed to explain why I'm wanting to get the film off the top. I don't feel it is thick enough to cut the air/water transfer thing but it is another problem. I'm dealing with a 70 gallon tank currently holding 5 tetras as potential dithers and to hold the Bio up while I wait for real fish.  On this tank I have an Emperor 400 HOB. The outflow from this HOB seems to take the film and generate tiny bubbles that are very persistent and slow to burst or come back to the surface. I'm able to watch them as they form and then follow them in the water flow. Sometimes they go down and cling to some of the decor stuff. Other times they float into each other and form chains before making it back to the surface. I first noticed this when wondering why this tank was not as clear as I wanted. There are so many of these "micro" bubbles that the water looks less than clear. I'm thinking of using a spare powerhead to make a surface skimmer but since most of this seems to be oil, I'm not sure what might trap the oil best. Thinking maybe coffee filters??? :roll:


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Powerheads, Hmmmmm.
Wonder if a reverse flow capable head could create a whirlpool effect and go through the tubular sponge filters that are usually used as water polishers.
Normal head/filter arrangement running in reverse.
If you have the parts, might be worth a try.


----------



## vfc (Feb 13, 2007)

I initially had a surface skimmer hooked to a 170gph Penguin Power Sponge Filter. It worked, but there was too much "stuff" in the tank.

I ended up hooking it up to an XP3 canister.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I think I have most of the parts. Maybe short some CPVC el's but know where to get them. Jst can't keep using them without running short! :? Right now I'm working on the idea of a normal Marineland 550 powerhead that I have from somewhere set upright in normal position with CPVC on the bottom input, elbows to turn it up toward the surface. A cutdown soda bottle on the pipe to act as a media holder. With media just laid in the soda bottle and it just below the glass lids it should be easy to dip out and change the media. Slots in the bottle sides to address the changing water levels. I think I'll need a way to cut down the flow so I'm placing a tee in the pipe also with an adjustment for letting more/less water flow there. Let you know how it goes. :roll:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, I ran into a small hitch in my plans. I got the CPVC all cut and fitted, used a mini-tool to cut some slots in the soda bottle and make the water flow adjustment also. Took about twenty minutes and I thought I was moving right along. That's when I found the powerhead wasn't working. First thought was the impeller was jammed. Bummer! NO impeller. There will be a bit of delay in trying this idea. 

What I have at the moment is a cup shaped media holder that will hang just at water surface and be connected to a powerhead to draw water and return it hopefully oil scum free. Right now it just hangs there. :lol:


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

I added one of these cheap skimmers to my 75g setup and it has been working great. To adapt it to an Emperor filter all you need to do is get the correct size hose fitting, drill the appropriate sized hole in the rectangular intake pipe, silicone it in place and connect the tube from the skimmer.

Here's a thread I started on this topic a while back. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=167007&highlight=


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Well I got my act together and put my DIY skimmer in motion. Got less than stellar results, though. Running it with filter floss as the media and it just seems to pass the oil right through. I had thought that the oil bubbles might stick in the floss but it doesn't appear that it does. It's been running a full 24 hours and made no change that I can see.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*Emperor filter all you need to do is get the correct size hose fitting, drill the appropriate sized hole in the rectangular intake pipe, silicone it in place and connect the tube from the skimmer*

Very clever idea.

*filter floss as the media and it just seems to pass the oil right through*
Bummer.
Might just be a matter of time for the floss to get gunked up a bit.
Pretty small flow through the skimmer, or do you have an "end of the world" whirlpool going?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Connecting to the Emporer would not be that dificult, I'm sure. I just am reluctant to add more complications to the Emperor. One is a personal aversion to messing with a filter that is working pretty good. The second is that I find getting my intake tube on the Emperor out and in is a bit of a squeeze due to location. One more item tied to it would not be fun. Getting the filtering from a stand alone powerhead seemed a bit more fun to build and work. I've built an adjustment into the CPVC pipe so I can vary the amount of water flow and I'm fussing with it to see if more/less water flow will change things. I'm waiting a few days to see if the floss will do a better job after it gets really soaked. My powerhead is really quite a bit too strong as all I need is just a steady trickle flow. I may also need to cut the intake slots shorter on the soda bottle so that the water passes through more of the floss on the way to the pump.


----------

